
Our Comrade the Electron - dgsiegel
http://idlewords.com/talks/our_comrade_the_electron.htm
======
PeterWhittaker
Great read, centers around Lev Sergeyevich Termen, or Léon Theremin, who
invented a great many cool things, such as a listening device that is
effectively the precursor to RFID tags.

